# Most wanted lizards



## stevetastic (May 10, 2010)

What lizards would you most like to own?

On my list:
Shinisaurus crocodilurus
Abronia graminea:drool::drool::drool:
Physignathus lesueurii lesueurii (male)
Uromastyx aegyptius
Varanus glauerti
Varanus salvator
All the Uroplatus geckos


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 10, 2010)

On my personal wishlist:
Heloderma suspectum or horridum
Varanus salvator
Varanus acanthurus
Varanus prasinus
Chlamydosaurus kingii
Furcifer oustaleti

Mackenzie


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 10, 2010)

Rhacodactylus leachianus
Rhacodactylus sarasinorum
Rhacodactylus chahoua


----------



## Jmugleston (May 10, 2010)

In no particular order here are the lizards we'll be adding to the collection:
Tiliqua rugosa 
Corucia zebrata
Varanus glauerti
Tiliqua multifasciata
Tiliqua occidentalis
Varanus pilbarensis
Varanus macraei
Varanus spinulosus


----------



## Jmugleston (May 10, 2010)

stevetastic said:


> What lizards would you most like to own?
> 
> On my list:
> Shinisaurus crocodilurus


We expect shini babies next Spring......Our adults are just old enough this year so hopefully they'll do their thing in a few months.


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 10, 2010)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Rhacodactylus leachianus


I forgot the leachie!
Mackenzie


----------



## Obelisk (May 10, 2010)

Holodactylus africanus
Nephrurus levis
Nephrurus amyae
Underwoodisaurus milii
Egernia kintorei 
Egernia major
Egernia depressa
Egernia stokesii
Uroplatus sikorae
Uroplatus henkeli

..... as well as some others that I can't remember right now.


----------



## ZergFront (May 11, 2010)

Varanus macraei
 Crotaphytus collaris
 Conolophus subcristatus
 Varanus prasinus
 Chlamydosaurus kingi
 Varanus beccarii
 Varanus timorensis
 Furcifer pardalis


----------



## Terry D (May 11, 2010)

*Frilled Lizard*



Mack&Cass said:


> On my personal wishlist:
> Heloderma suspectum or horridum
> Varanus salvator
> Varanus acanthurus
> ...


Cass, There's a nice Chlamydosaurus kingi at a local LPS. They're taking good care of it and it's growing fast. I've been honest with myself in not grabbing it up because I don't currently have the extra time, lighting or housing requirements. Sure is nice, though. I'll have to agree on those amazing leachies as well :worship:. 

Btw, I got you too!

Terry


----------



## ZergFront (May 11, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Cass, There's a nice Chlamydosaurus kingi at a local LPS. They're taking good care of it and it's growing fast. I've been honest with myself in not grabbing it up because I don't currently have the extra time, lighting or housing requirements. Sure is nice, though. I'll have to agree on those amazing leachies as well :worship:.
> 
> Btw, I got you too!
> 
> Terry


 Oh dang, I forgot those. I want to change my list!


----------



## agama (May 11, 2010)

Heloderma Suspectum
Varanus exanthematicus
Acanthocercus adramitanus


----------



## Dyn (May 11, 2010)

Not really a lizard person but Heloderma suspectum or horridum do catch my eye.

Or possibly Rhacodactylus leachianus


----------



## LovePets (May 12, 2010)

Hmmmm....
Varanus acanthurus
Varanus prasinus
Varanus exanthematicus
But I have to wait for them


----------



## Sarcastro (May 12, 2010)

Rhacodactylus leachianus
Varanus acanthurus
and another pair of Calumma parsonii


----------



## stevetastic (May 12, 2010)

adding all the Hydrosaurus ssp. to my list.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (May 12, 2010)

Anolis sagrei 
Anolis equestris
Anolis cristatellus 
... ok you know what, if it's _Anolis_ I probably like and/or want it.

Also: Most skinks that aren't BTS; I especially like Novoeumeces schneideri. And I'm a big fan of good 'ol Iguana iguana. Thankfully I already have a schneider's/berber skink as well as a green iggy.


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (May 15, 2010)

Well in no particular order

Cyclura cornuta
Varanus Niloticus(Own a juvie)
Varanus Salvator
Varanus Salvadorii
Varanus Storri
Varanus Tristis tristis
Varanus Acantharus(Red)
Varanus Rudicollis
Varanus Beccari
Varanus Panoptes
Varanus Gouldii
Varanus Varius
Varanus Glauerti
Furcifer Pardalis
Chameleo Jacksonii


I'm sure I forgot some along the line.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 11, 2010)

Rick McJimsey said:


> *Rhacodactylus leachianus*
> Rhacodactylus sarasinorum
> Rhacodactylus chahoua


I can scratch this one off my *want* list!


----------



## whitewolf (Jun 11, 2010)

I saw this at the zoo and thought it was so pretty and neat. Shinisaurus crocodilurus

I'm still trying to break my fear of lizards but debating now on a fat tail or LEO. I still have a lot of reading to do but hopefully soon I'll get over it. For now I'll stick to my Tegu. I am finding lizards neater and neater and less scary the more I read.


----------



## crawldad (Jun 11, 2010)

Corucia zebrata  (Prehensile-Tailed Skink).  Had this one for about 5 years.  Poor thing was half dead and had mites when I was basically given it.  Ate well and was a pleasure to handle.  Can't afford to buy one now a days!  Awesome lizard.


----------



## Jmugleston (Jun 11, 2010)

whitewolf said:


> I saw this at the zoo and thought it was so pretty and neat. Shinisaurus crocodilurus
> 
> I'm still trying to break my fear of lizards but debating now on a fat tail or LEO. I still have a lot of reading to do but hopefully soon I'll get over it. For now I'll stick to my Tegu. I am finding lizards neater and neater and less scary the more I read.


Shinies are pretty amazing. Ours are all shedding now and the colors are incredible. This one is not too colorful, but the white is so clean on the sides I had to take its picture.


----------



## whitewolf (Jun 11, 2010)

Jmugleston said:


> Shinies are pretty amazing. Ours are all shedding now and the colors are incredible. This one is not too colorful, but the white is so clean on the sides I had to take its picture.


It's still cute. Is that one of the ones you got awhile back to breed or did you get babies.


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Jun 11, 2010)

I've never been much into lizards but I've been doing some research on Tribolonotus gracilis for the last few weeks.  And I don't take buying new types of animals lightly so I'll be doing research for a couple more months, and then it will be too cold to get them shipped... so basically I may be getting them in about a year.


----------



## Jmugleston (Jun 11, 2010)

whitewolf said:


> It's still cute. Is that one of the ones you got awhile back to breed or did you get babies.


That's one of the subadults I picked up last October.


----------



## whitewolf (Jun 11, 2010)

Jmugleston said:


> That's one of the subadults I picked up last October.


Cool best of luck man. Hope you get tons of babies.


----------



## Rabid538 (Jun 15, 2010)

Heloderma suspectum
Hydrosaurus spp.
Brachylophus fasciatus
Varanus prasinus


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 15, 2010)

Nephrurus sp. (amayae, wheeleri, levis in particular) 
Underwoodisaurus sp.
Diplodactylus sp.
Phelsuma laticauda laticauda

Nephrurus sp. are next on my to get list!


----------

